# Murray Drive Belt



## kevsmif80 (Apr 19, 2010)

The plastic pulley on my dads murray riding lawnmower on the drive belt had word down and cracked causing the drive belt to fall off. I replaced the plastic pulley but the very next time my father mowed the pulley melted and broke. I wasnt sure if i put it on wrong or if the actual drive belt was so worn that it was causing this to happen. I decided to change the belt and pulley. While attempting to take the belt off the rear trans pulley i took out some bolts i may not needed to. This caused the large spring which goes to the clutch brake to move. In order for me to get those screws back into place i had to loosen the bolt on this spring that is connected with the clutch/brake. once i had everything back in place and the screw back tightened on the clutch/brake spring i have a whole new problem. 

For some reason now the clutch/brake is no longer a brake it acts as a gas pedal. When the lawnmower is started and put into gear it does not move unless i press the clutch/brake as if its a gas pedal and hold it down. Does anyone have any idea what i have done wrong? I would like any advice that could help and please ask any questions because I know I butchered the parts names I just am not a mechanic and just know very little. Thanks


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not sure, but may want to try the Murray forum...


----------

